# LF  Small Long Term Fantasy RP Group



## Kiwaru (Nov 2, 2017)

As the tittle states, I'm looking for a long term group to RP with, as I am more of a story driven person when it comes to RP. I'd like for this to be no more than four or five people. 

I'm looking for a somewhat literate group for this, and would prefer third person. I don't have something exact in mind, but I would like the setting to be in a fantasy world, similar to Skyrim if I had to narrow it down. That being said, knights, mages, assassins, you're all welcome to join! Most species should be fine (including human).

NSFW is okay when it naturally progresses that way. I am not alright with fetishes such as macro/micro, vore, inflation, etc... because I feel they would only serve to derail from the "realistic fantasy" I'd like our world to achieve.

The RP does not have to start right away. I'm 100% okay with us ironing out location, and what not before we get down to business. Actually, I think it'd be a lot of fun to sort of make our own map for the RP!

I do have my own private Discord server that I have no issues revamping for the sake of this.

The character I will be RP'ing is my 'sona. I have an artist working on my ref sheet, so I'll be able to show him off soon.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Blue_Jay (Nov 2, 2017)

I'd be interested. I love fantasy roleplays.
(edit) Also, don't know if you're into DnD, but I'm currently running a game on Friday evenings (est) if you're interested.


----------



## Kiwaru (Nov 3, 2017)

Blue_Jay said:


> I'd be interested. I love fantasy roleplays.
> (edit) Also, don't know if you're into DnD, but I'm currently running a game on Friday evenings (est) if you're interested.



I've never actually played DnD, but I'd def be interested in joining the campaign if it's fresh and you'd all be willing to teach me how to play!

In regards to the RP, my Discord server is Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers Message me over in Discord when you join since you'll need perms.


----------



## Little_Luna (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm interested in joining if you have room. I Also play DnD. lol


----------



## EmpressCiela (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm interested in joining if you'll have me. I don't have a ref sheet, but I can give you even the smallest detail with ease if you'd like. Example, my 'sona has an average claw size of 1.3in from nail bed to tip


----------

